# How to upgrade a MAC Operating System...



## Stripes (Apr 25, 2000)

First off, I'm a PC person. I'm trying to upgrade my friend's MAC OS to a newer version. I downloaded the new version. Now what? Detailed instructions would be helpful because I'm clueless as to how to get the MACs to do anything!!! I'm pretty competent on a PC though, I've done lots of hw/sw work. I've even worked a support job for PCs. It's just these darn MACs are confusing to me!!!

Also I downloaded a newer version of Netscape . How do I install the newer version of that?


----------



## mike cohen (Feb 5, 2000)

need more details.
what mac model? 
what version of OS upgrading to what version of OS?

You downloaded the stuff but did it unstuff properly? its pretty straightforward unless it didn't unstuff properly.

you may need to locate something called Stuffit expander this is akin to unzipping files on Windows.

MC


----------



## Stripes (Apr 25, 2000)

I believe the OS on the system now is 7.5.1 and I downloaded 7.5.3

The system is a Power Mac 7300/166. That's pretty old isn't it!?

I'm not sure if it unstuffed. In fact I didn't even know it could be unstuffed. Is the unstuff it program freeware? Do you have a link to where I could find it? And once I do download it how do I install that!? I'm used to the double click world of Windoze.

Thanks for the help!!

Stripes


----------



## mike cohen (Feb 5, 2000)

it kinda sounds like it didn't unstuff so cruise over to www.download.com and click on the mac section then search for Stuffit Expander it is freeware.

what should happen when u download something like a .hqx is immediately after download it automaticaly goes into unstuffing routine leaving more files on the desktop these are more familiar and double-clickable. so something seems broken if it didnt work like this.

however, screw system 7.5.3 it is better than 7.5.2 but u should be running system 8.1 at least and disks can be found for $20.00 or so on the net so $$ is no excuse, its vastly improved over sys 7.5 and if u want to live it up u could splurge for sys 8.6 or sys 9. but screw 7.5 its lame compared to the others. and this would solve any unstuffing issues.

hope this helped 
MC


----------

